# Westworld: Teaser-Trailer zur dritten Staffel der Sci-Fi-Serie von HBO



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Westworld: Teaser-Trailer zur dritten Staffel der Sci-Fi-Serie von HBO* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Westworld: Teaser-Trailer zur dritten Staffel der Sci-Fi-Serie von HBO*


----------



## floppyexe (20. Mai 2019)

Perfekt. Inklusive the dark side of the moon!


----------



## Scorpio78 (21. Mai 2019)

Endlich bewegt sich was,..


----------



## INU.ID (21. Mai 2019)

> Zwar müssen sich Fans von Westworld noch bis 2020 gedulden, um die dritte Staffel sehen zu können...




Erst heiß machen, und dann sowas... ^^

Hoffentlich verschenken die Jungs nicht das Potential, welches in dem Setting steckt.


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Erst heiß machen, und dann sowas... ^^


U.a. deswegen mache ich mir nicht mehr die Mühe Serien zu verfolgen.
Davon abgesehen das sie nur exklusiv auf bestimmten Sendern oder Streamingdiensten laufen.
Am besten dann abwarten bis sie als komplette Box auf Bluray erscheinen.
Dann kann man hintereinander weg gucken bis der Arzt kommt.


----------

